# TOKYO - Svartmetall's wife tours! 2015 05 18 - 2015 05 28



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

*The Journey to Tokyo - 2015 05 18*

For my wife's birthday, I decided that she deserved a decent gift this year for putting up with my awful work schedule, and also the terrible weather we've had this year in Stockholm so far. So I sent her to Tokyo for her birthday as it is a city she really likes a lot. I, unfortunately, could not go as well as I had to work and couldn't get holiday. So off she went, armed with a "travel guide" that I wrote for her so that she'd not get too horribly lost, and she went and explored the city for herself, and had a fantastic time. 

So, without further ado, here is a little chronicle of her trip to Tokyo. She went to some lesser visited areas including some suburbs in Western Tokyo, down to the Shonan coast and also out to Chiba.


First up, however, she needs to get to Tokyo. She flew with Qatar airways from Stockholm Arlanda airport all the way out to Doha before arriving into Haneda International Airport in Tokyo. 

First up, Stockholm Arlanda. 








She flew out of Terminal 5. 










Stockholm Arlanda has a central area called "Sky City" where one can access the train and eat at a number of different restaurants. 















A new hotel has been built here in the last year. 







You can buy your public transport tickets here.









More to come.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Looking out of the window at the planes. 









Arlanda control tower is really quite a stunning centrepiece for the airport. 









The control tower rings have a poem on them. 






That's it for Arlanda!


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Next up comes the flight to Doha International (Hamad International Airport). 

Stunning sunset out of the plane window. 









A grand tour of the new airport in Qatar - Hamad International was only opened earlier this year and took over from the old Doha International Airport.













There was loads of high end shopping here. 














More to come.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Continuing with Hamad International.







A gigantic teddy in the centre here. That's... Unique!









Continuing on with a very impressive roof. 









Directions to the gates. 







More high end shopping, though. 













There was a fair bit of artwork scattered around, which was a nice touch. 











More to come.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

The people mover was under testing. This will make the transfers a lot easier. 




















More stunning shops. 









Palm tree inside!







Forget normal seating for the plane, look at these - they're really nice!









Next stop, TOKYO!!!


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

*Tokyo - Day 1 - 2015 05 20*

After all the glitz and glamour of Hamad International, my wife arrived in Tokyo late at night on the 19th. She therefore stayed in a hotel close to Haneda International in Ōta Ward (大田区). The next day she had to switch hotels, but first, she went for a walk in the immediate area.



She took a little video of the area. 










The rest of the area around Anamori-inari Station, located on the Keikyu Airport line was really a microcosm of the quiet areas that make Tokyo so interesting. 

Shrines tend to dot the area. 











Of course, this being Japan, you're never far from a vending machine. 







Or beautiful traditional-styled housing. 








Nor are you far from convenience. 








Or from trains!















More to come.


----------



## BurrogonSuburbano (Jun 7, 2015)

Nice.


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Your threads are really comprehensive! And I like the idea that you send your wife, like a travel agent for SSC hehe...Tokyo seems interesting!


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Haha, well, in this case it was because I cannot get much holiday from my work, otherwise I really would have liked to go with her... I love Tokyo, best city I've visited thus far. I hope that this thread will showcase some well known areas as well as some not so well known areas of the city.

Seriously, I cannot stress enough how awesome Tokyo is as a city. I hope that I can convey that properly.


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

Nice photos, your wife seems to have the same style in taking photos as you. 

Yeah, Tokyo is the world's best city in my opinion. It's too incredibly to express it with words. Photos don't do justice, you have to be there to get the Tokyo feeling. 
My brother is studying in Tokyo so I often visit him. I myself have been there 4 times within 4 years, I love it every time I go there.

What airline did she fly with by the way? Qatar Airlines? Did you find the ticket on Skyscanner or Flygresor?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Tokyo :cheers:


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

VECTROTALENZIS said:


> Nice photos, your wife seems to have the same style in taking photos as you.
> 
> Yeah, Tokyo is the world's best city in my opinion. It's too incredibly to express it with words. Photos don't do justice, you have to be there to get the Tokyo feeling.
> My brother is studying in Tokyo so I often visit him. I myself have been there 4 times within 4 years, I love it every time I go there.
> ...


Indeed, I agree with everything you said there! That's why it's my dream to move there. I just hope I can achieve it eventually...

She flew with Qatar airways (they were excellent apparently and she was treated very well in Doha - didn't even require a visa to go on the tour). 

I booked her tickets using momondo.se to find the cheapest fare possible. Was a very good price indeed!


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

To continue the Tokyo tour. 

As always with Tokyo, it's pretty pristine indeed. Even under the flyovers like this it is very clean. 







Typical residential roads with some mixed use.









Little shop selling wagashi (和菓子). 









Back alleys are even ordered. 







In Japan there are little maps like this in each area. 







Around Anamori-Inari station (穴守稲荷駅).











Guardian of the station. 







Lots more to come.


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Nice pictures so far!


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Thank you, Nightsky! More to come as well right now.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

More photos from around Anamori-Inari station. 

Here is a new set of buildings that have been constructed off Kan-Pachi Dori. 















A refurbished building it seems. 









Backstreets again - the paving is nice. 









Back to the temple.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Continuing around the rather beautiful temple/shrine complex. 













Prayers. 







Gates! 









A tiny shrine. 











More gates - a whole walkway of gates!








More to come.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

More of that shrine. 











Gates galore!







Temple. 







Map of the complex. 







The grounds are really quite stunning. It's surprisingly green despite the massive density of this part of Tokyo. 











Modern housing. 






Greenery around the houses. 













The hotel that my wife stayed in for her first night near Haneda. She transferred to a new hotel near Inaricho station between Asakusa and Ueno to be better located for her explorations of Tokyo for the future. 







More to come for the first day of exploring Tokyo.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Continuing with the tour through Tokyo on my wife's first day. Following this little walk around her hotel near Haneda, she had to change hotels to one in Taito-ku. 

She went to Keikyu Anamori-Inari station on the Keikyu Airport Line. 
















She had to go to Keikyu Kamata station to change to the Keikyu Main Line. 


















Taking a ride on the Keikyu Main Line towards Shinagawa station. 










My wife got a little confused at this point. She left the Keikyu main line train, but she actually needed to stay on it as it interlined into the Asakusa line (which is one of the metro lines in Tokyo run by TOEI). This would take her to Asakusa station in Taito-ku. She took this line to Asakusa station (as shown in the video).




















Interior of one of the trains. All are spotless and well looked after in Tokyo. Not to mention comfortable (the joys of fabric seats). 







There, the journey is over and she arrived in Taito-ku. She stayed near Inaricho station.







More to come! My wife visits Akihabara next.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

After settling in to the hotel, my wife made her way straight to Akihabara! 

She first caught the Yamanote line at Ueno station.










She then took the train to Akihabara - here's a view out the window of the train. 










Akihabara, here we are!











Always got to like the amount of effort the Japanese put into paving. 









More to come.


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

Such a cool trip report and pictures. Thanks


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

You're welcome! Lots of "off-the-beaten-track" photos coming up soon too - she spent her next day on the Shonan coast, and that isn't often featured on SSC.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Well, one cannot go to Akihabara without having a browse of manga. My wife actually bought two whole sets of manga from Japan... Good thing she had 20kg of extra space in her suitcase (thank you, Qatar airways). 

As you can see, the stores are rather massive. 




















She stopped for a Takoyaki snack from a chain place. 







And as always, random cute soft toys. Thankfully she didn't take too many photos of this, though I expected her to...







Finally back to the Akihabara street scenes. 















Down at the Kanda river. 












More to come.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Continuing through Akihabara. 









Shops galore in Akihabara of course. 









And some interesting buildings too. 







But one of the most interesting sites for anyone who loves electronics is Yodobashi Camera, a massive, massive electronics store. 







Walking through Akihabara and the severe attack of the shakeycam courtesy of my poor wife (who tried her best to keep it straight). 












And finally a foray into Muji to finish off the day. 










Day two coming up next - a trip to the Shonan Coast at Enoshima and Kamakura.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

*2015 05 21 - Tokyo Day 2*


This was the day that my wife ventured all the way down to Shonan to explore the aquarium at Enoshima (as well as the beaches). 

First off, she started by taking the Odakyu Odawara line to Sagami-ono station where she changed to the Odakyu Enoshima Line.

Apologies for the blurry video, but these are the videos of the journey. 














Here she arrives at Katase-Enoshima station. 









General street scenes at Enoshima. 
















Arriving at the Aquarium.








And down the road at the Aquarium. The traffic was very light apparently despite it still being rush hour. 











First signs that you're at a beach. 







And the beach itself!










More to come.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Inside the aquarium. 





































More to come.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

More to come.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Videos of the aquarium. Lots of kids visiting. :lol:


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

At Enoshima Aquarium there is also an outdoor portion where you get a nice view out to the bay. 











There is a little shop to buy some food. My wife really likes Japanese bread. 







Larger animals at the aquarium. 































The gift shop.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Views across Enoshima. 









Outside the aquarium. 









Warning - dive bombing kites!







And tsunami preparations. 







The area is really quite beautiful and very well landscaped. 







The beach and surfers. 



















Black kites are everywhere.


----------



## GaryinSydney (Aug 4, 2004)

Love the pics! Back in 96/97 I used to live and work in Fujisawa, very close to here and would often cycle down to Kugenuma beach or catch the cute Enoden train there.

The island of Enoshima is also worth visiting.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

GaryinSydney said:


> Love the pics! Back in 96/97 I used to live and work in Fujisawa, very close to here and would often cycle down to Kugenuma beach or catch the cute Enoden train there.
> 
> The island of Enoshima is also worth visiting.


Funny, you are a mind reader. The island of Enoshima is actually up next in this photo thread. Then a ride on the Enoden.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

My wife walked across to Enoshima island. 






















More black kites. 









Another view to Enoshima. 









The end of the pier. 







The island. 









And surfers! 









Lots more to come.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Continuing to the bridge to Enoshima island. 















Nice close up of the lights. 







Japan is very good at planting flowers everywhere. 











Spotting birds. 







Marker. 









More to come.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Finally, my wife made the walk to Enoshima Island. 







And was greeted by this shopping street














Up towards the temple. 











That is one gigantic torii. 







As always with Japan, handy maps everywhere. 







Looking back down the shopping street. 













The walkways were really nice. 







And the view across the bay, very impressive. 












More to come.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Continuing with my wife's tour of Enoshima Island. 







The walkways offered some amazing views. 















More houses. I really love this style. 









Just in case you're lost. 







Torii gates. 









More to come.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Continuing with Enoshima Island, we start with a couple of cats. Because. Cats. 







Followed by a rather picturesque shrine!







And a detailed map about Enoshima Island. 







Not sure what this marker is. Perhaps a Japanese person (or someone well-versed in this kind of thing) can tell me?







More torii gates and shrines. 











Nice walking track. 







And off she went!







To be continued!


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

A rather gnarled tree. 







And another chilled out cat. Japanese cats always seem chilled out!







Bell at the top of the island. 









And even here has not escaped the love-lock craze. 







Down she went. 









It's always the little details that make Japan such a worthwhile place to visit. 







Stunning views yet again. 











More to come.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

This was the basin in a toilet up at the top of the island! 







A view between the peaks. 







But she was not at the top yet. 







But she does like taking pictures of flowers. 






At the top I believe. 











There were beautiful shrines everywhere. 







And amazing views. 









More to come.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

It was time for my wife to head down from the summit. 











Was quite a long way down!






But the area was full of torii gates and shrines. 









And cats it seems. 







Oh and.... Dogs...







But it was time to visit one of the most famous train lines of the area - the Enoden. 









As always with Japan, there is a massive degree of attention to detail. 








And convenience wherever you turn. 







Bright tracks. 







And time for the Enoden! Coming up next.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

And the ride along the coastline with the Enoden. 










At Kamakura station with the Enoden.


----------



## Andre_idol (Aug 6, 2008)

Whoa spotted a Mercedes! :lol:

Really awesome thread and good quality photos. Looking forward to one day visit Tokyo...must be quite an experience!


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Continuing on - we're now in Kamakura trying to get to Ofuna. 






The view from the platform lets you see what the topography is like. 









Kimono time. 







The train arrives serving the Tokaido line. 





On the train. 






Ofuna station is the destination. 



















More to come.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Around Ofuna station. 







A tangle of wires!







Mini bus near the station bus terminal. 







More street scenes around the station - very outer suburbia in Tokyo. 

















Back to Ofuna station for the next journey. 









More to come.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Here we go! One of the most exciting bits of this section of the trip - the very unique Shonan Monorail! 







The entire journey from Ofuna to Enoshima!
















Views from the monorail across Enoshima. 









Heading outside the monorail. Little bits of art in the stairway down. 







Little details again in the pavements. 







Back streets of Enoshima. Love the green building. 















Along the waterfront. 







More to come.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Continuing through Enoshima - almost done with this part of the city. 







Across the water again. 









Bridge. 











And back to the train station and time to move on. 






More to come.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

My wife travelled on the Odakyu Enoshima line from Katase-Enoshima to Chuo Rinkan station. 













Not long until she went on the Tokyu Den-en-Toshi line from Chuo Rinken towards Tama Plaza. 







Here she arrived at Tama Plaza. 



















Shopping at Tama Plaza. 













More to come.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Continuing with Tama Plaza shopping centre. 









And the exterior. 














Time to head back towards the trains. 











Taking the train to the next destination. 










And arriving at the new showcase suburban development centred around a major Tokyu station - Futakotamagawa, which features connections between the Den-en-Toshi line and Oimachi line. 

















That's it for day two. On Day Three, my wife visits the mountains and Chichibu.


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

Svartmetall said:


> More to come.


what weird these stairs in front of that building


----------



## 2co2co (Apr 8, 2008)

Svartmetall said:


> More to come.


I used to walk on this platform every morning as I go to middle school... welcome to my hometown


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

*2015 05 22 - Day 3 Chichibu and the Mountains*



On day three my wife decided to head out to the mountains in the west of Tokyo. She wanted to explore the small town of Chichibu - a town known for its scenic railway leading to it. 



So we start at Ikebukuro station. Looking as pristine as ever. 









So here we go - the start of the journey at Seibu Ikebukuro station (which was under construction/renovation at the time). 









My wife took a video of the entire route to Chichibu. 











She had to interchange at Hanno station to get onto the Chichibu line. 













The chichibu line train arrived. 










The entire Seibu network. 








And interior of the Chichibu line train. 








Nothing but fields and farms. 













Arrival at Seibu Chichibu Station. 























Seibu Chichibu station is a central hub for the area. 


















More to come.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Chichibu is a real country town. 










Some modern houses. 






And some more traditional. 







Small streets. 







And a vivid mountain backdrop. 








Urban farming. 











Small temple near central Chichibu. 

















More to come.


----------



## MightyKC (Dec 20, 2004)

Great pics, thanks for sharing :cheers:


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Thank you! I'm glad you're enjoying them.


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Nice updates! I might be wrong but this beach resort (Enoshima? ) seems to be to Tokyo what Stanley is for Hong Kong.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Nightsky said:


> Nice updates! I might be wrong but this beach resort (Enoshima? ) seems to be to Tokyo what Stanley is for Hong Kong.


Enoshima is the main centre of the Kanagawa coastline. There are loads of beaches all along that stretch of coast. There are also some nice beaches along the Chiba coast as well to the far west of Tokyo.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Continuing from the little shrine in Chichibu. 

















As usual the Japanese give the statues clothing. 











Lillypads. 

















Time to leave the shrine and move on. More coming up next.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

So, onwards through Chichibu!









Interesting little statues whilst walking. 















There are always details like this in Japan. Manhole covers unique to the area. 











Guess who this is? 







Some shops. 









More to come.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Through central Chichibu. Near the railway station on Chichibu Tetsudo (a 3rd sector railway stretching across the region). 











Quick glimpse of the Paleo express!







You still have pockets of these awesome houses. 















Time for some lunch! I guess my wife enjoyed it. She was very enthusiastic about the food in Japan.







More to come.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Inside of the food shop. 











Back on the streets after a snack. The centre of Chichibu is quite nice!













As always, neat as a pin. 













More detailed manhole covers. 







More to come from Chichibu.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

*Day Four - 2015 05 23 - Shrines and Harajuku*

My wife decided to start off at Meiji Jingu shrine, a large impressive complex in the centre of Yoyogi park.






Barrels of sake. 














As there was a wedding, she didn't actually get to go to the temple. 







So instead, time to explore Harajuku. 











Station entrance. 









Tokyo has made a lot of effort with its greening. 









More to come.


----------

